# FS: peacocks, haps, mbuna, small to large branchy driftwood



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

All prices per fish. If the pics on Google still leave you wondering, I can provide pictures of fish if desired. I'm located in Chilliwack just off Annis Rd Exit.

Peacocks + Haps

* All sold*

Mbuna

Red Zebra. Female 5" $5
Aurora. Male x2 4" $5
Aurora. Female x2 3-5" $5
Tangerine. Male. 4" $5
Blue. Male 5" $5
Blue Fulleborni. Male. 5" $10
Blue. Females x2 3-4" $3
Elongatus x Johanni x3 4" $3
White Tail Acei. Males x2 3-4" $10
White Tail Acei. Females x2 3" $7
Yelow Labs, males and females and unknown x6 1-4" $3 small $5 large
Yellow OB. Female 6" $10

Other
Bristlenose plecos. 1" $2, 2-3" $5 (albino and regular)
Branchy Drifwood, not sunk. Small $5 (1-3'), Large $15 (up to 6')

Driftwood Images:

https://app.box.com/s/13ji8w508hkkfjhbubk77z5gm4palg2e - Pending
https://app.box.com/s/m66wy4pwqynz3o4z9kya4z0nlnx3z3g0
https://app.box.com/s/lto6mrl9ouwnx0mxlp43ym6q6v84bqs1
https://app.box.com/s/bsec4rpcaxr7opn2o6n1cav5bhbrtcir


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

Pics of the blue neon and the ruby red please.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

Aww man to bad the driftwood doesn't sink


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

If you were closer to me i I would have bought all your peacocks ans haps and some mbuna's


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice list and good prices. How much is gas out in the country right now?.....


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Pm sent.....


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Generally gas is 10 cents cheaper than Vancouver. Looks like Annis Road exit is quite a bit further east of the city area. Can you meet up at Cottonwood Mall?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Blue Neon and Ruby Red. I took shots of two different ruby reds. The more colourful is the dominant one. The less colourful is the one for sale, but should colour up like his brother.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

tommyragasa said:


> Aww man to bad the driftwood doesn't sink


They sink eventually . The larger pieces of drift wood you can just wedge underneath the edge of your tank, or the glass lid. They are huge - you'll likely have to cut to fit. Or, you can wedge a rock into the base to hold it down.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

For some reason I can't edit the original post - it's just blank when I hit edit (John??). The Electric Blue Fryeri isn't for sale any more. After closer inspection, it's a female . She's crazy colourful, so I just assumed it was a subdominant male.

Annis Rd is 8 mins east of the main exits in Chilliwack. I'm 2 mins off the highway. It's faster to get here than Promontory/Sardis. 20 mins from Sumas exit.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

smccleme said:


> For some reason I can't edit the original post - it's just blank when I hit edit (John??).


I just tried editing your post as a mod and it won't allow me to do it either. I posted about this thread on another thread that talks about the ongoing editing problem so the site admin can see it, but he might not see it until Monday.

Those big pieces of driftwood are really nice and inexpensive too ...well worth the drive for somebody


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Pamela.

All peacocks + haps spoken for...


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Peacocks and haps gone. Good assortment of mbuna left to make a great mbuna tank!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Pmd you thanks


----------



## Rancor aquatics (Jun 6, 2014)

Pm sent,,,,,,,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Steve, I found a way to edit the first post. I think I got everything right lol but let me know if I didn't


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Steve, I found a way to edit the first post. I think I got everything right lol but let me know if I didn't


That's great, thanks. I can edit it now too .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats weird...I can too lol thanks for pointing that out....may make life a lil easier now lol


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

can mbuna's be mixed with peacocks, haps, and 1 acei i will be heading to chilliwack tomorrow i could pick up some of them if i can put them together with my fish


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Unknown crim said:


> can mbuna's be mixed with peacocks, haps, and 1 acei i will be heading to chilliwack tomorrow i could pick up some of them if i can put them together with my fish


I've got mine mixed, but there is some trial and error involved. You definitely need a second tank you can put a cichlid if they are either too aggressive or being harassed.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Fish all gone. Thanks guys. Going to restart thread for driftwood with pics.


----------

